
Ask HN: Where / how do you store your cryptocurrency wallets? - ethanpil
I want to toy a bit with cryptocurrency and I wonder what the HN community would recommend for a practical crypto wallet?
======
gtsteve
I use Electrum with just a passphrase. I don't actually have a digital file
that once can steal, I simply have a written sequence of words that I keep in
a safe place. I've actually memorised them but I'm too paranoid to destroy the
paper copy. I write them in to reconstruct the private key only when I need
it. I do this on an old laptop that is only used for this purpose.

For my personal convenience vs security threshold it's quite helpful but for
those who trade daily it's probably too much effort.

------
runjake
Others have covered your desktop options well.

On mobile, any of these are fine:

* Green Wallet

* Coinomi

* Coinbase Wallet (Wallet app. Don't keep your Bitcoin in an Exchange. It is not under your control at that point.). If you have privacy concerns WRT governments, don't use this option.

For more security:

* Use hardware wallets, such as Trezor

* Paper wallets in a bank's safe deposit box.

------
nerdwaller
For strictly Bitcoin a colleague showed me OpenDime[0] which is pretty cool.
To get the secret key the device is physically altered.

Otherwise I have a few hardware wallets around but haven’t used them much as I
didn’t like that some required a Chrome app or other less than ideal, from my
perspective, setups.

[0] [https://opendime.com/](https://opendime.com/)

------
mpoteat
Electrum on full disk encryption Linux, with mnenomic phrase in safe deposit
box.

------
tapvt
Personally, I use Jaxx Liberty on my iPhone.

I have the backup phrase in a safe.

I do not have a lot of value invested in crypto assets. If you intend to store
larger amounts, I wouldn’t recommend this set-up.

~~~
ethanpil
I'm interested to know how you assessed the safety and reliability of this
option?

------
companyhen
Nano Ledger S for hardware wallet

imToken 2.0 for iOS wallet and write down the seed phrase on paper, store in
secret spots :)

------
jordansmith
Hardware wallet would be the safest method. I use a trezor myself.

~~~
oiasdjfoiasd
same

